# Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition! CONFESS!!!



## Faustus (Jan 2, 2022)

Cardinal Biggles has warmed up the comfy chair and Cardinal Fang is getting all the stuffing into one corner of the soft cushions, so I suggest you CONFESS YOUR SINS!!!

Tell us some deep dark secret about yourself!

I’ll start. I think it’s kinda sexy when a woman puts an aspirate at the beginning of a word that begins with ‘wh’, like saying ‘hwhile’ instead of while.


----------



## Yastreb (Jan 2, 2022)

I have never watched The Lion King. Or Robin Hood, for that matter.

Shocking, I know.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jan 2, 2022)




----------



## ben909 (Jan 2, 2022)

"I HAVE DONE NOTHING YOU CAN PROVE"
 totaly not because this mushroom character has only been able to wall for a few days


----------



## Mambi (Jan 2, 2022)

Faustus said:


> Cardinal Biggles has warmed up the comfy chair and Cardinal Fang is getting all the stuffing into one corner of the soft cushions, so I suggest you CONFESS YOUR SINS!!!


_
<the cat starts to make a snack for us both>_ We're gonna be a while here, might as well get comfortable...and you're probably gonna need a bigger notepad.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 2, 2022)

I'm not actually a flamingo. I'm a cleverly disguised apex predator.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Jan 2, 2022)

Sometimes I go to the bookstore to read books with no intention of buying any.


----------



## Izzy4895 (Jan 2, 2022)

I don’t like cleaning my own home, and I wish I had a cute femboy maid who could help out with household chores.


----------



## Fallowfox (Jan 2, 2022)

I shot the sheriff.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 2, 2022)

I shot the deputy.  Guy was a lewd pervert.

There, you can stop guessing who did it.


----------



## Rimna (Jan 2, 2022)

I don't like bananas all that much.


----------



## Raever (Jan 2, 2022)

I spend more time playing video games over working, yet somehow I still manage to hit my metrics each day.
So really, I'm a streamer without the camera when you think about it lol.


----------



## Nexus Cabler (Jan 2, 2022)

If someone wants me to see a video, instead of listening and watching the whole thing every time, I usually press play at the start, skip a few times to the middle, and then the end, then wait for the approximate time the video is in length before replying with what I believe is a short but relevant and convincing response.

I don’t do this to be mean, but my attention span is very critical of the first impression in new content, and it’s hard to commit to watching long videos when I’m currently not interested in doing so.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 2, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> If someone wants me to see a video, instead of listening and watching the whole thing every time, I usually press play at the start, skip a few times to the middle, and then the end, then wait for the approximate time the video is in length before replying with what I believe is a short but relevant and convincing response.
> 
> I don’t do this to be mean, but my attention span is very critical of the first impression in new content, and it’s hard to commit to watching long videos when I’m currently not interested in doing so.


I totally do that.


----------



## Raever (Jan 2, 2022)

Nexus Cabler said:


> If someone wants me to see a video, instead of listening and watching the whole thing every time, I usually press play at the start, skip a few times to the middle, and then the end, then wait for the approximate time the video is in length before replying with what I believe is a short but relevant and convincing response.
> 
> I don’t do this to be mean, but my attention span is very critical of the first impression in new content, and it’s hard to commit to watching long videos when I’m currently not interested in doing so.



*taking notes* Do not send Nexus videos over 5 seconds long...got it.


----------



## Flamingo (Jan 2, 2022)

3 minutes is about my limit. Anything more and you're getting the click, pause, "lol!"


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jan 2, 2022)

I watched Monty Python in high school and uni for cool points since I was a nerd.

I actually don't care for dry humor.


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 2, 2022)

Sometimes my friends send me funny videos and I reply "LMAO" without actually watching them


----------



## lightlyused (Jan 2, 2022)

Rimna said:


> I don't like bananas all that much.


This is the worst one. Unforgivable.


----------



## Foxridley (Jan 2, 2022)

I haven't watched Beastars.


----------



## ben909 (Jan 2, 2022)

... i have the game changed... but have still yet to play it


----------



## Raever (Jan 2, 2022)

I spend more time modding my games than actually playing them, as well.
Especially Skyrim. I don't think I've ever even finished it.


----------



## Shyy (Jan 2, 2022)

I pretend to work when the boss is lurking around, otherwise, I'm busy building stuff that I want...


----------



## Xitheon (Jan 2, 2022)

My first kiss was with a parrot. I was 12.


----------



## Shyy (Jan 2, 2022)

^^^ yeah, <so> not drunk enough for those kinds of confessions.....


----------



## Bababooey (Jan 3, 2022)

I wish I was never born. Next person.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 3, 2022)

I accidentally dunked my chocolate chip cookie in water last night. T_T


----------



## Faustus (Jan 4, 2022)

I'm not really a bat, I'm a mouse demon.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2022)

I bought two Monster yesterday. Fo shame. UwU


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jan 4, 2022)

TyraWadman said:


> I accidentally dunked my chocolate chip cookie in water last night. T_T


Not as calcium rich as dipping it in milk, but at least you're hydrated.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jan 4, 2022)

Jackpot Raccuki said:


> Not as calcium rich as dipping it in milk, but at least you're hydrated.


Like my table....
Like my table...


----------



## Shyy (Jan 4, 2022)

Yakamaru said:


> I bought two Monster yesterday. Fo shame. UwU





Light weight... 2 day road trip supply....


----------



## Shyy (Jan 4, 2022)

I once "shot gunned" a 1 QT can of regular, unleaded Monster. Yeah, I'm an idiot, sometimes....


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2022)

Shyy said:


> View attachment 125379Light weight... 2 day road trip supply....


Pffft. The hell kind of taste is "Mean Bean"? Must be an American thing.


----------



## Shyy (Jan 4, 2022)

It iz not, how you say, zee France coffee...
It's effectively heavy creamer, coffee and Monster. Not bad, not terrible. Kona blend is slightly bitter, BUT, due to "reasons", is a royal bitch to find anymore...


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2022)

You keep your coffee and coffee-like stuff. Gimme lemon/citrus Monster any day. o3o


----------



## Shyy (Jan 4, 2022)

Citrus Monster, you say? *looks for* where, please?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2022)

Shyy said:


> Citrus Monster, you say? *looks for* where, please?


Dis sum guuuuud shiet.


----------



## Shyy (Jan 4, 2022)

Where did you get it, pretty boi?


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 4, 2022)

Ah, right. Don't have this in AMUHrica?

Can find it over here in Norway, mate.


----------



## Shyy (Jan 4, 2022)

What's with the crap mis spellling?


----------



## KimberVaile (Jan 7, 2022)

I confess to stealing the hearts of many a furry. There's a bounty on my head for being a serial heartthrob.


----------



## Yakamaru (Jan 7, 2022)

Shyy said:


> What's with the crap mis spellling?


AMUUUUUHRICAAAA~


----------



## Foxridley (Jul 18, 2022)

Guys. I have a confession to make. You may think it's weird. You may find it hard to understand.
I'm a furry.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 18, 2022)

Ok, my house may need a cleaning.  But it's so dang hot!


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jul 19, 2022)

I snuck into an abandoned ride in disney world.


----------



## ben909 (Jul 19, 2022)

"i bobby traped the Spanish inquisition's equipment "


----------



## Shyy (Jul 19, 2022)

I intentionally went through a residential area with a semi truck- screw going through downtown NYC, during the day time!


----------



## Chaosmasterdelta (Jul 19, 2022)

My darkest secret? I never turn the lights on in my room.


----------



## Kope (Jul 30, 2022)

I’ll never confess


----------



## Shyy (Jul 30, 2022)

*tickles*

Confession- I am a sucker for a good cheesecake.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jul 30, 2022)

Nana puddin


----------

